# Gas Pain Shooting Down to Rectal Area



## christine

Well, here is a "new" symptom for me! This morning I woke up and mildly felt like I had to do a bowel movement. As I was preparing breakfast for my kids, I suddenly got some gas pressure. The pressure increased and became quite painful and the sensation actually progressed right down into my rectum and then back up. The gas would not release. It was just like everything was all tensed up. Then it passed. The urge for the bowel movement was mostly gone but I went into the bathroom to do it anyway. I had a very large, firm stool followed by the usual mush, though not quite diarrhea. There was no cramping involved. Just a few minutes ago, as I was eating my usual bowl of cereal, I started getting strange gurglings in my lower, right intestines. I went into the bathroom, felt the urge for a BM and got that same pain in my rectum again, although milder. My movement this time was very small, borderline diarrhea, with a lot of last night's corn on the cob still intact!! Anyway, my real question is, anyone have these gas pains go down to the rectum and what IS it? It seems to me that at some point in my life, I have had them before.Christine


----------



## eric

Christine, I also have severe gas pains sometimes,the nerves in the stomach and intestines are inter connected so closely that the pain can seem to travel all over even if it is really in one local spot. I posted this somewhere else,but can't find it at the moment. If you have gas cramps(this should be done when no ones looking or they'll think you nuts)Try kneeling on the ground, put your head on the floor facing left,this is important,and put your hands and arms to your side,with your butt in the air. This will give the gas the easiest way out of the system,it basically lines everything up for the gas to escape. I wouldn't do it if you have D at the time though,it could cause an accident so to speak. What were you doing eating corn on the cob? I know that is one of my worse things to eat,but I do sometimes because I love it. Also, it sounds like you had a temporary obstruction and the gas was not released,this happens to me sometimes. I hope this helps it really works.


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee

I've had the same feeling - sharp pain in the rectum area (right at the top of the crack in my bum). It's as if the gas gets "stuck" and can't get out. I usually feel better if I get up and walk around a bit. I don't get worried about these pains - I'm used to all sort of sensations associated with IBS. As long as I don't have explosive D., I'll settle with any gas pains or bloating that comes along. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Lefty

What is happeneing is called TENESMUS: The painful expelling cramps of the tubular smooth muscles and ducts. I too, have had these, and they hurt like hell! Especially when it shoots down into the rectum and anus. It is such a sharp, debilitating pain...I think it is the "expelling" parastalsis movement trying to pass the gas along. It is also described as the constant feeling of the need to empty the bowel, accompanied by pain, cramping, and involuntary straining efforts.


----------

